# nice car?



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Is this a good car?

1995 Eagle Talon TSI AWD

It has 86,200 miles on it, 4 cylinder, automatic.

The guy only wants $3,299.00, and on KBB it should be going for $4,000.
I think if he really wants to get rid of it I can give him $3,000 cash, and he will probably call it a deal.

I just need to look at the tires, listen to the engine, and take it for a test drive before I buy it.

I looked at several cars today for sale, but the tires weren't in good shape, and the price was too high. 

Here is the sellers description: 

LOOKS AND RUNS GREAT,NEW FRONT BRAKES AND ROTORS,NEW SPARK PLUGS AND WIRES,DARK GREEN WITH GREY LEATHER,FULLY LOADED, GREAT ON GAS,Ice cold A/C, Perfect first car

I would love to have a car good on gas, and a good ac which my car I currently own lacks them two things.

I am selling everything I own just so I have the money for that car:upset:

All cause my damn sister needs to borrow my car to get to work cause hers crapped out, and my parents, and I work at the same place, but sometimes I can't get to work on time which is nice that my Dad is my manager so he knows. That is one reason why I am still making $8.00 an hour instead of $15-$30.00 an hour like I should be.


----------



## Slowshifter (Oct 29, 2008)

Get it naow and do a tranny swap and EVO IX turbo swap


----------



## kcaternolo (Jun 19, 2008)

be wary of the tranny my college roommate and my brother both had talons 1 was 95 standard and the other was 94 auto and i believe both were the tsi both had serious trans problems


----------



## Harshfield (Nov 19, 2008)

The car looks nice.


----------



## Oleh (Jul 28, 2008)

nice car, good prise


----------



## thomspeter (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi amdfanboy,
In photographs it's looking nice but in cost i can't say anything.You just check it's make and it's engine.And also ask your nearest mechanic for your car price and it's engine.


----------



## johnchristine37 (Jul 20, 2009)

The car looks nice but i want a test drive before i will buy it!! Thanks


----------



## amdfanboy (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah it does. I missed out on that, and got a 1993 ford probe gt back in February cause I needed a car, and it was in my price range, but the dealership wanted too much for it, but I got it anyway. I had my parents test drive it, and buy it since I was at work, and I told them to check the tranny fluid and oil, but they didn't.

The probe was only running on 4 of 6 cylinders when I got it, and I put over $1,000 into that dang overpriced POS, and now am trying to get some of that money back, but its hard with the economy the way it is.

I just found a good deal on an eagle talon. I just got it the other day. Its a 1997 eagle talon ESI, 4 cylinder, and has more power, and pep then the ford probe did which is sad.

The talon I got looked like the one in the photos above except with minor damage on the front which I am working on. It had 106,000 miles on it when I got it, and the price was $2,000.00.

The owners said there 18 year old daughter failed a few classes at school, and they threatened to sell her car if she didn't bring them up, but she didn't so I got a great deal cause they just wanted to get rid of it fast.


----------

